
Show HN: Bitcoin Christmas Tree - northern_star3
Using a RaspberryPi, some Candle IR LEDs, a small Christmas Tree and blockchain.info API I built the Bitcoin Christmas Tree as a weekend project :)<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bitcoinchristmastree.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bitcoinchristmastree.com&#x2F;</a>
======
fiatjaf
Too wasteful. Bitcoin is way too expensive. You should have done it in Stellar
or something like that.

------
absurding
if I had a little btc I would send.. really nice project

